# Army Builder



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

I was wondering what the latest version of an Army Builder is?

OR does anyone know of an easy way to build a list on the computer so its all clean and tidy?

Thanks


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The latest version of Lone Wolf's Army Builder is v.3 

You could just type it out on the word processor-- that's free, and you should have everything you need (i.e. the Codex) to do it on-hand. Microsoft Excel is another option. I liked Games Workshop's army builder programs, but they're sorely outdated these days and are good only for only a couple armies.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

At least in my country's GW page, they have an "Army Builder" Online, it's still the beta (or alpha) version and doesn't have all the armies, but it's kinda useful.


----------



## twentythree (May 29, 2008)

I definitely use Excel spreadsheets to do it. I've been toying with idea of a VBA army builder with an Access database. The only problem with that is it would be quite a bit of work for only me. If I put point costs in it, I would not be allowed to freely distribute it right? Would I be skirting too close to the line if I made one that knew the units and options, but when you ran it the first time, you had to enter all the point costs?


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> The latest version of Lone Wolf's Army Builder is v.3
> 
> You could just type it out on the word processor-- that's free, and you should have everything you need (i.e. the Codex) to do it on-hand. Microsoft Excel is another option. I liked Games Workshop's army builder programs, but they're sorely outdated these days and are good only for only a couple armies.




Since they refuse against all reason and decency to support it...
I mean, it cost enough to buy (I have both army builders, Enemies and Armies of the Imperium, and they cost like $40.00 each if I remember correctly)... and I'm sure people would still buy them if they were still produced. It wouldn't cost the company that much to support a working product (considering how much they charge for everything else)... might actually make them money, since more people would buy it.
I've heard they've come out with a new one, but I'll be damned if I pay for it since I already shelled out the money for the first two.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

The_Pi said:


> At least in my country's GW page, they have an "Army Builder" Online, it's still the beta (or alpha) version and doesn't have all the armies, but it's kinda useful.


link please :biggrin:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Army Builder is worth the money. Its pretty cheap for all the games + races it covers. (Which is about any game you can think of.)

Easy, fast, neat, has all the specific rules summed up, etc. You also get free patches to new versions/new patches for rules (such as from 4th Ed. to 5th Ed.) or for new 'Dexes.

I'd reccomend it to anyone.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Same here. I use AB exclusively and there is no better program. All the files are, for the most part, bug free as well so you generally get a fully legal list with it as well.


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

I use Army Builder too - the only thing I've found that it doesn't have is the Regimental Standard Bearer for the IG...but that's an easy 20 point addition and not really even a minor niggle. Easy to use, well supported - it's made my life a shit load easier. Even the standard skin is easy on the eye...and aesthetics are most important to me because I'm such a pedantic wanker.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Riandro said:


> link please :biggrin:


It's in spanish, but here it goes:

http://es.games-workshop.com/warhammer40k/generatorum/


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

wow that would be very helpful if a)it had Orks and b) I could speak spanish...

i have always used Excel and it has never let me down. In the words of me "why pay for something when you can get something just as good for free" :mrgreen:


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

The_Pi said:


> It's in spanish, but here it goes:
> 
> http://es.games-workshop.com/warhammer40k/generatorum/


Neat, even if it's only a few armies. 

It is bizarre how different some of the different regions' sites are. Downloadable Japanese codices. :shok:


----------

